# Which Fenders (S30 or S130) Have Mirrors on the Fenders?



## Fresh 280z (Apr 14, 2012)

Title sums it up. I want a more "Japanese Domestic". Like this;










Thanks!


----------



## bpilati (Feb 3, 2014)

That is a non-US mirror. It is not specific to a fender type.


----------

